# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruinige afscheiding

## sylvia28

Hallo allemaal

Ik ben net nieuw op deze site dus zal me even voorstellen.
Ik ben sylvia ben 28 jaar woon samen en heb een zoontje van 2,5 jaar.
Zit al een tijdje met een vraag.
hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen!!!
Toen ik in oktober ongesteld werd was het erg donker van kleur, bruin/zwart dat heeft zeker 4 dagen geduurd en daarna nog 2 dagen helder rood bloed gehad.
November weer hetzefde, maar nu kreeg ik 2 weken naar mijn menstruatie hevige pijn onderin mijn buik, 3 dagen later verloor ik weer wat bruinige afscheiding dat duurde maar 1 dag, ben daarna een paar dagen kotsmisselijk geweest dat is nu wel minder geworden.
Nu moet ik a.s. maandag de 8ste weer ongesteld worden maar verlies sinds
afgelopen vrijdag weer bruine afscheiding.
We willen graag een 2de kindje en ben inmiddels 7 maanden gestopt met de pil en had vrijwel direct mijn menstruatie op regel dus snap er nu even niks van.
kan het zijn dat ik zwanger ben? of heeft dit gewoon met de menstruatie te maken??

liefs sylvia

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik denk dat dit patroon wat je nu hebt gewoon met je menstuatie te maken heeft. Je bent gestopt met de pil dus je lichaam gaat nu als het ware weer ''normaal'' werken.
Mocht je je eigen desondanks toch zorgen maken, ga dan gewoon ff langs je huisarts. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Zie dat je post al van vorig jaar is geweest, ben je ondertussen al zwanger geworden van je 2e kindje? 

Groetjes (je naamgenootje  :Wink: ) Sylvia

----------

